# Eddie Griffin



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

who is watchin the kings game??
eddie to huge 3s down the stretch in the 4th
looks like the wolves will pull this one out due to him and KG 

he has been an excellent addition for the wolves
kind of like trenton hassell late in the offseason last year


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah Man.. So True
Cuz The Defender Can't Really Tell If His Gon Shoot A 3 Or Drive In. His An Amazin Player.. His Been Playin Really Good Man.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, just like Hassell Minnesota has taken an unwanted player and turned him into a contributor for a championship caliber team. Very nice signing. Probably one of the best values of the offseason.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I never knew before this season that he was even any good at 3's


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I never knew before this season that he was even any good at 3's


thats all he did in houston


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

He also had 5 Blocks tonight VS the Kings.


----------



## babler (Nov 9, 2004)

eddie griffin looks like a pig


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>babler</b>!
> eddie griffin looks like a pig


or a rat.

Griffin is a good player with his head on straight, a good scorer, nice range and a solid defender and rebounder.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya he is definatly not the highest basketball IQ and he would fit a little better at PF so it would be ideal for him an inch or 2 taller but

he does have all the skills
excellent range, rebounding, shot blocking
this guy was really gonna be a star when he first came in
and than he ****ed himself up
now he seems like hte next joe smith


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

What Joe Smith?
haha,i would say he is a poor J O'neal with Range..
If he is given more minutes, he will be a defensive beast.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bah, he would have been perfect on the Lakers.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

He would have been, unless he and Lamar Odom started hanging out too much.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> He would have been, unless he and Lamar Odom started hanging out too much.


True. 

Damn, look at his statline tonight. 20-9-2 and 5 blocks in 27 minutes. 4-5 from the arc.  Nice game from your backup PF.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> True.
> ...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

His talent and potential were never questioned. The Rockets traded Richard Jefferson, Jason Collins, and Brandon Armstrong for Griffin on draft day (2001). It's just that he's a headcase.

Looking at his game in his rookie year, he's like a mini Rasheed Wallace. He's a very good shot blocker, good rebounder, and has very nice range for a player his height.

But, right now, he's all potential. Will he ever figure out the game? will he ever reach his ceiling? There are a lof of players like Eddie Griffin in the NBA today; players who has the talent but still can't figure out the game (guys like Rodney White, Qyntell Woods, Dajuan Wagner).

However, there are also guys who finally pans out. It's either they take their talent to the next level, or benefits from playing time, or they just being a hard worker. Ricky Davis, Corey Maggette, Gerald Wallace, Samuel Dalembert, and many others.

Griffin is still young, he was drafted after his freshmen year. I think if he got his head right, he has a chance to be at least a solid player.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> Griffin is still young, he was drafted after his freshmen year. I think if he got his head right, he has a chance to be at least a solid player.


He'd be a solid starter on most teams in the league if he ever got his head straight. Maybe this is the year he turns it around and earns that MLE contract he's looking to get next summer?


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

I certainly wish him the best. He went in for treatment what, in February? So that's ten months now. If he can stay sober for a year, especially with the inevitable frustrations, disappointments, lonliness, etc. of NBA life over the next couple of months, I think his chances of keeping it together are pretty good, actually.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

EGriff's playing really well, despite having gained what looks to be at least 30 pounds. The extra weight seems to have taken away a lot of his athleticism (anyone see him not get high enough on that dunk attempt last night?), but he can still rebound and shoot. That was a great pickup for Minny. At worst, he didn't play well and they release him. At best, he plays really well and they can go small and start Griff next to KG, leaving Kandi on the bench. Scary.


----------

